# Ubuntu 11.04: un air d'OS X



## edd72 (29 Avril 2011)

Petit test perso...
[YOUTUBE]FMBiS81cFvI[/YOUTUBE]

Ca y ressemble mais c'est pas encore ça


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2011)

Sur quelle machine as-tu installé Ubuntu ?


----------



## edd72 (29 Avril 2011)

Machine Virtuelle (VMware Fusion) sur MBP13 2010.


----------



## Karlan (29 Avril 2011)

Ouai c'est du bricolage avec les moyens du bord. Je rappelle que Ubuntu est gratuit. Ceci dis je vais quand même essayer.


----------



## edd72 (29 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas du bricolage (enfin, je ne comprend pas trop ce que tu entends par là), ce fonctionnement est celui natif de cette version 11.04.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du bricolage (enfin, je ne comprend pas trop ce que tu entends par là), ce fonctionnement est celui natif de cette version 11.04.



Ça y est. Vous m'avez donné l'envie de Mac OS X 10.7.


----------



## Karlan (1 Mai 2011)

Et voilà, installer. Par contre quelqu'un a une idée des logiciels recommander a installer , parce que la liste est tellement longue dans le gestionnaire de paquet, c'est la folie.

Bon aller bonne nuit, ceci dit j'ai pas compris comment on fait pour avoir la même chose que dans la vidéo. Je prcise que j'ai bien installer la version 11.04, mais en v 64 bit sur le site en anglais
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2011)

Ubuntu a dû détecter que ta carte graphique (virtuelle?) n'était pas capable de supporter Unity et a désactivé la fonction (et t'a donc fait basculer en interface ancienne). Tu as dû avoir un message, non?

Une solution, dans ce cas (carte graphique ne supportant pas Unity) est d'installer la version plus light d'Unity:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install unity-2d

Ensuite tu quittes ta session et tu te reloggues en choisissant Unity-2D.


----------



## Karlan (1 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ubuntu a dû détecter que ta carte graphique (virtuelle?) n'était pas capable de supporter Unity et a désactivé la fonction (et t'a donc fait basculer en interface ancienne). Tu as dû avoir un message, non?
> 
> Une solution, dans ce cas (carte graphique ne supportant pas Unity) est d'installer la version plus light d'Unity:
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai eu un message de ce genre au début mais j'y avait pas fait attention. Et puis une carte qui sopporte laéro de windows et pas unity de linux. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------






 @]edd72 Merci pour le truc


----------



## edd72 (2 Mai 2011)

Karlan a dit:


> Oui j'ai eu un message de ce genre au début mais j'y avait pas fait attention. Et puis une carte qui sopporte laéro de windows et pas unity de linux.



Ben disons que le pb vient de la carte émulée par ton logiciel de virtualisation et les drivers dispo sous Linux.


----------



## herszk (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas avec vmare fusion, mais sur mon imac 27, j'ai installé virtualbox 4.0.6 avec son extension USB, j'ai ensuite installé ubuntu 11.04.
A l'issue de l'installation, unity refuse de se lancer faute d'accélération 3d, j'installe les additions invité, j'arrête ubuntu, puis , dans configuration/affichage, je coche "accélération 3d", je relance ubuntu, et là, oh miracle, unity apparait.


----------



## Isdf (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
pour pouvoir afficher unity dans virtual box il faut *cocher la case accélération 3D* dans les paramètres de configuration de la machine virtuelle comme le dit *herszk.

*A+


----------

